# Overweight Surcharges



## AM I A HAPPY UBER? (May 24, 2017)

Years ago people just need rides. Now fat people just ride 1 mile.

I have more very fat and overweight pax that weight 2-3x of a normal pax. It's worse when there are two or more of these fat a$$ trying to squeeze in. Technically it's more than 4 passengers allowed in a uberx by weight.

There needs to be a surcharge for overweight pax, just like the airline charging two seat for the same type of folks requesting Uber or Lyft. And a maximum of two like kinds.

I cannot allow my car to labor like a tractor trailer serving lazy asses. When people don't even walk the short distance, they get fat.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I had one lady order a ride from one store in a strip mall to a store 4 doors down. She said that it was too hot. She was overweight.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

AM I A HAPPY UBER? said:


> When people don't even walk the short distance, they get fat.


Oh joy, another (in a series of) fat shaming posts....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rampage said:


> I had one lady order a ride from one store in a strip mall to a store 4 doors down. She said that it was too hot. She was overweight.


Did you hit that on the way?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Did you hit that on the way?


No. I’m fatphobic. 😎


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Oh joy, another (in a series of) fat shaming posts....


Saying people get fat from not being active is factual. Saying fat people are ugly would be fat shaming. Learn the difference.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rampage said:


> Saying people get fat from not being active is factual. Saying fat people are ugly would be fat shaming. Learn the difference.


Suggesting that fat people be required to pay more for a ride than “normal” people IS discriminatory though. And could be construed as shaming by putting them into a special pricing bracket. Especially if the OP is not offering discounts for folks that way less than a normal person.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Suggesting that fat people be required to pay more for a ride than “normal” people IS discriminatory though. And could be construed as shaming by putting them into a special pricing bracket. Especially if the OP is not offering discounts for folks that way less than a normal person.


Go look at what he quoted and replied to.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Suggesting that fat people be required to pay more for a ride than “normal” people IS discriminatory though. And could be construed as shaming by putting them into a special pricing bracket. Especially if the OP is not offering discounts for folks that way less than a normal person.


Airlines have no problem charging double if your too fat


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Suggesting that fat people be required to pay more for a ride than “normal” people IS discriminatory though. And could be construed as shaming by putting them into a special pricing bracket. Especially if the OP is not offering discounts for folks that way less than a normal person.


America is obese. I drive overweight people regularly, and without complaint. Once in a while you get someone who can't even get the seatbelt on. You grin and bear it.

But yes, classifying fat people is discriminatory, but not in the way you are using the term. One _di-scri-mi-nates_, which is to discern, or tell the difference between. That is a basic function of the human mind. The facility helps us survive. Not all discrimination is immoral (admittedly it often is illegal), although when someone springs that word on us we reflexively get guilt ridden or defensive. Societal conditioning.

I personally would love to ban overweight people from my car. Like Rampage, I am fat phobic. Been so since grade school. But the government says NO, you can't do that, so I onboard those folks. With a smile. That's the job. And it's a good lesson in compassion, because some number of the overweight group aren't just lazy. They really truly can't help it. That is a fact.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Suggesting that fat people be required to pay more for a ride than “normal” people IS discriminatory though. And could be construed as shaming by putting them into a special pricing bracket. Especially if the OP is not offering discounts for folks that way less than a normal person.


What about when combined weight of driver and 4 "larger people" exceeds the recommended weight limit for the car?

They realistically need an XL.

Is that discriminatory?


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Emptynesst said:


> Airlines have no problem charging double if your too fat


Because of the space, not the weight. Of you ever run into 4 passengers that physically can’t fit into the car buckled in, then YES they should pay more for an XL or SUV. But simply saying you are too fat and even though you fit in the car and can buckle your seat belt, you should pay more is both discriminatory and fat shaming.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

New2This said:


> What about when combined weight of driver and 4 "larger people" exceeds the recommended weight limit for the car?
> 
> They realistically need an XL.
> 
> Is that discriminatory?


Nope. I was just addressing that in another response as you were asking it! 😂


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rampage said:


> Go look at what he quoted and replied to.


They didn’t quote anything, they just made a general statement that this thread is another in a series of fat shaming posts, presumably by the OP.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

AM I A HAPPY UBER? said:


> Years ago people just need rides. Now fat people just ride 1 mile.
> 
> I have more very fat and overweight pax that weight 2-3x of a normal pax. It's worse when there are two or more of these fat a$$ trying to squeeze in. Technically it's more than 4 passengers allowed in a uberx by weight.
> 
> ...


Well I guess you should start appreciating and thanking all of the "Fat People " in your city. Because without fat people your lazy butt would not be able to make any money. Then instead of reading about another fat people thread, we all get to read about your complaints of Uber sucks because I'm not making any money or the flagged me for using all caps...blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. 😅🤣🤑


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> They didn’t quote anything, they just made a general statement that this thread is another in a series of fat shaming posts, presumably by the OP.


Not sure why you can’t see it. Here is a screenshot.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This is why God invented shuffles.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Because of the space, not the weight. Of you ever run into 4 passengers that physically can’t fit into the car buckled in, then YES they should pay more for an XL or SUV. But simply saying you are too fat and even though you fit in the car and can buckle your seat belt, you should pay more is both discriminatory and fat shaming.


People discriminate about all kinds of things in life, that’s why we’re not friends with everyone. I wonder if the left has come up with a term for that, just wondering, and that is a rhetorical question that need not be answered


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> I had one lady order a ride from one store in a strip mall to a store 4 doors down. She said that it was too hot. She was overweight.


I remember a long long time ago when I was very new at Uber , I took a poop ride, and one of the passengers was very very large, and when I got to her destination on the app which required her to walk 100 feet to her job at 7-Eleven, she threw a ****ing fit, but I did not care and made her walk even though she called me every name in the book, as a matter of fact I recall taking a picture of her fat ass walking to the 7-Eleven. Ask me if I care lol, I am so glad we don’t have poop Rides in my market yet again.

In my honest opinion, I believe a Karen who is also obese, is one of the worst persons you can run into. And don’t think that I don’t like fat people , as I love many that I know, just not the rude Entitled ones


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rampage said:


> Not sure why you can’t see it. Here is a screenshot.
> View attachment 670595


Hmmmmmmm in that case I’ll double down on my statements. I’ve picked up a lot of skinny people that don’t walk short distances. Generalizations like this are in fact fat shaming in my opinion. There is a significant difference between something being FACTUAL and something making sense.

Saying someone is going to become fat because they order a short Uber ride without knowing why they ordered a short Uber is not a fact. It’s an assumption.



Emptynesst said:


> People discriminate about all kinds of things in life, that’s why we’re not friends with everyone. I wonder if the left has come up with a term for that, just wondering, and that is a rhetorical question that need not be answered


In your personal life, I cannot control what or who you discriminate against. That’s why the world would be better off without the internet as it is. Used to be the ****bags that discriminate about stupid stuff like this would keep it to themselves and their small circle of ****bag friends they found that feel just like them. In a basement somewhere away from society. Nowadays they can just anonymously gather and making stupid threads like this and it spreads to other small groups of ****bags and soon we have a tiny little online city of ****bags that don’t in anyway make the world a better place.

For anyone about to go all ‘Murica 1st Amendment free speech blah blah blah………I’m in no way shape or form saying that the government should punish them for saying what they say, I’m just exercising my 1st amendment right in expressing why I personally think they those types of folks are ****bags.

As far as you not wanting a response to your rhetorical question, I’m almost positive you did want one. While I am a believer in the old saying “there’s no such thing a stupid question”, I do sometimes wonder in times like these if there are exceptions………


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Hmmmmmmm in that case I’ll double down on my statements. I’ve picked up a lot of skinny people that don’t walk short distances. Generalizations like this are in fact fat shaming in my opinion. There is a significant difference between something being FACTUAL and something making sense.
> 
> Saying someone is going to become fat because they order a short Uber ride without knowing why they ordered a short Uber is not a fact. It’s an assumption.
> 
> ...


It appears you do not understand what rhetorical means, and I’ll leave it at that


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

T


Livekilometers96 said:


> Hmmmmmmm in that case I’ll double down on my statements. I’ve picked up a lot of skinny people that don’t walk short distances. Generalizations like this are in fact fat shaming in my opinion. There is a significant difference between something being FACTUAL and something making sense.
> 
> Saying someone is going to become fat because they order a short Uber ride without knowing why they ordered a short Uber is not a fact. It’s an assumption.
> 
> ...


That is discrimination.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

2-1-2019 Spirit airlines terminal ... the rear end of my car sank so deep that i felt like i was driving a low rider when 4 fat boys tried to fit in my '06 civic. Only 3 fit. 

They were claiming they fit in a car all the time and I wanted to ask was that before or after they ate?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Livekilometers96 said:


> “there’s no such thing a stupid question”, I do sometimes wonder in times like these if there are exceptions


We could always tax stupid questions and stupid ideas.?!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

AM I A HAPPY UBER? said:


> There needs to be a surcharge for overweight pax


100% correct. Also, it would be fair to give a discount to attractive pax.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If the weight limit for a car is exceeded a bigger car should be needed. Is that fat shaming?

Maybe it is good to motivate folks to have a healthy body weight.

I was reading folks were outraged at a local amusement park that denied a fat person taking a ride. People would apparently rather a fat person risk dying due to mechanical failure of a ride than risk being called out as fat. In the past people have died due to this political correctness run awry.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> We could always tax stupid questions and stupid ideas.?!


@itsokimalimodriver would have a tax bill the size of the deficit.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Saw this recently. 










Imagine your average beach/boardwalk today and take the same picture.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> Airlines have no problem charging double if your too fat


That is because airlines charge by the seat. If a pax is so large that (s)he occupies two seats, then (s)he pays for two seats. Makes perfect sense.

Rideshare, on the other hand, charges by the car. Thus, if a 400lb person fits into an UberX, (s)he pays normal price.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> That is because airlines charge by the seat. If a pax is so large that (s)he occupies two seats, then (s)he pays for two seats. Makes perfect sense.
> 
> Rideshare, on the other hand, charges by the car. Thus, if a 400lb person fits into an UberX, then (s)he pays normal price.


That is definitely true , But do they really need to hang onto my front seat as they climb in, as I’m sure eventually they will break it, and we all know that Uber will not compensate us for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> That is definitely true , But do they really need to hang onto my front seat as they climb in, as I’m sure eventually they will break it, and we all know that Uber will not compensate us for that kind of stuff.


A fat person broke my Center console years ago.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> Imagine your average beach/boardwalk today and take the same picture.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> If the weight limit for a car is exceeded a bigger car should be needed. Is that fat shaming?
> 
> Maybe it is good to motivate folks to have a healthy body weight.
> 
> I was reading folks were outraged at a local amusement park that denied a fat person taking a ride. People would apparently rather a fat person risk dying due to mechanical failure of a ride than risk being called out as fat. In the past people have died due to this political correctness run awry.


Yeah, the perpetually offended cause more harm to those they champion for than harsh truths. Trying to explain that to them is like beating your head against a wall though.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not anti-fat at all, but I will say that it's something that I don't understand. I don't see how people can let themselves get to 300, 400+ pounds. 

My internal monologue keeps me in check. During several months of inactivity due to a medical condition, I gained weight. One day my internal monologue said words to the effect of, "Whoa that's a big belly right there". My internal voice is very politically incorrect, and in many social situations I'm very glad that nobody else can hear it. I think the exact words it used were, "That's a big f*****g belly". But its was right. I had got up to 190lbs, and my ideal weight is 160.

I was not happy with the way I looked or felt so I went on a Keto diet and am dealing with the problem. After 4 weeks I am now at 178lbs. 12 down and 18 more to go. 

So why is it that people let themselves go? Is it because they don't realise that they're getting fat? Or is it because they don't care? Or lack the willpower needed? Maybe someone can explain it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

When I was a kid I weighed 160 lbs which would be considered overweight for me even at my adult height. I was not made fun of enough for being fat. I remember being called fat a couple of times and I asked a friend if it was true. Yep, it was true. I did not even know I was fat. I mean there were so many fatter kids. At the time however I felt I could not easily control my weight because I felt compelled to always eat everything on my plate that my parents gave me.


Peer pressure is a huge issue in self control. Ever notice how fat parents have fat kids and fat dogs?


Even as adults you are going to want to eat what the wifey put on the plate, eat the donuts your coworker brought you, drink the drinks with your bros. I have a good excuse for getting out of most of this as a non-drinker and a vegan I can basically religiously opt out of all calories. Still those traits can be socially isolating.

Ironically people seem to call me "too skinny" at a normal BMI more than I was ever made fun of for being fat when I was overweight.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> When I was a kid I weighed 160 lbs which would be considered overweight for me even at my adult height. I was not made fun of enough for being fat. I remember being called fat a couple of times and I asked a friend if it was true. Yep, it was true. I did not even know I was fat. I mean there were so many fatter kids. At the time however I felt I could not easily control my weight because I felt compelled to always eat everything on my plate that my parents gave me.
> 
> 
> Peer pressure is a huge issue in self control. Ever notice how fat parents have fat kids and fat dogs?
> ...


This is me fat on the right with man boobs, stick arms, and a basketball head and me now on the left with a 6 pack. I’m in my fifties, so excuses for being fat and fat acceptance kind of annoy me and make me sad for what I know is possible


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rampage said:


> This is me fat on the right with man boobs, stick arms, and a basketball head and me now on the left with a 6 pack. I’m in my fifties, so excuses for being fat and fat acceptance kind of annoy me and make me sad for what I know is possible
> View attachment 670613


Nice transformation. 

What'd you do?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So I roll up to a popular restaurant in my Toyota Avalon many years ago on a Select ping and 3 folks come up to the car. I was probably 230 at the time and I was easily the smallest of the 4 of us. I quickly started the trip to see where they were going and it was clear to me that it was going to be a solid $40 for a 15 minute ride, mostly highway so I made it happen. Big one gets in the front, seat all the way back and seriously reclined. The other two stuffed themselves into the back seat. I easily had 1200 lbs when the car was rated for 850. Drove slow and smooth and got my cheddar!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Ironically people seem to call me "too skinny" at a normal BMI more than I was ever made fun of for being fat when I was overweight.


Yeah, lol. "Ideal" weight is pretty skinny. When I'm 160lbs I'm surprised people don't offer me food parcels, a few canned goods etc.


> Peer pressure is a huge issue in self control. Ever notice how fat parents have fat kids and fat dogs?


I suppose genetics have a lot to do with it. My father and his sister were enormous, but his two brothers were thin. Maybe two of them inherited a certain set of genes and slow metabolism and the other two didn't. It wasn't as if my father ate gigantic amounts.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Nice transformation.
> 
> What'd you do?


I started with keto but now I just eat healthy and I bought some used fitness gear (power rack, weights, etc).
Once you get fit it’s easy to stay fit. It takes 3500 extra calories to gain a pound of fat. When I occasionally have a night of chasing cake with shots of tequila, I just cut back a little during the week but make sure my protein is in check. It’s the getting started that is hard. Didn’t start until I was 49.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Imagine having two so fat, you felt rear tires rubbing the fender slightly on every small bumps. I thought rear shocks broke but it wasn’t. Since I am about 200lbs, I am 100% sure that three of us with two suitcases went over 1200lbs that day and manual says Soul can take about 850lbs.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Rampage said:


> I had one lady order a ride from one store in a strip mall to a store 4 doors down. She said that it was too hot. She was overweight.


Shocking. 🐷


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Emptynesst said:


> Airlines have no problem charging double if your too fat


But regarding Uber, they don’t charge any extra money for 1-4 pax, all of which are X and pay the same whether its one rider up to four.

Now if you got one that weighs as much as at least 5 pax (600+ pounds), they should pay XL. Somebody that big should just order XL because they’re not fitting in the back of an X driver’s econo shitbox.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

anteetr said:


> But regarding Uber, they don’t charge any extra money for 1-4 pax, all of which are X and pay the same whether its one rider up to four.
> 
> Now if you got one that weighs as much as at least 5 pax (600+ pounds), they should pay XL. Somebody that big should just order XL because they’re not fitting in the back of an X driver’s econo shitbox.


And many do. I regularly get XL rides with a single, ample pax. It's much easier for them to get in and out of a minivan. Interestingly enough, my experience has been that they are more likely to tip especially if I greet them in a nice, chipper, friendly, non-judgemental way.

It's sad because all I see is dead man walking but not my business to worry about it.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Emptynesst said:


> That is definitely true , But do they really need to hang onto my front seat as they climb in, as I’m sure eventually they will break it, and we all know that Uber will not compensate us for that kind of stuff.


Back in the day i did have a 600 pounder crack the plastic floor trim where the carpet meets the passenger door in my van because he put too much weight on it getting in. Lyft bought me a new one and charged him for it. Doubt they’d do it again today.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

I had a passenger who was around 500lbs trying to cram into the backseat of my Escape... not pleasant!


----------



## HobNobByBob (8 mo ago)

I drove 4 large guys this weekend, 3 across in the back seat of my SUV and they could barely close the door. I could feel it on the highway. Def lowered my gas mileage.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Respect_the_ant said:


> Well I guess you should start appreciating and thanking all of the "Fat People " in your city. Because without fat people your lazy butt would not be able to make any money. Then instead of reading about another fat people thread, we all get to read about your complaints of Uber sucks because I'm not making any money or the flagged me for using all caps...blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. 😅🤣🤑


most get an xl


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

AM I A HAPPY UBER? said:


> Years ago people just need rides. Now fat people just ride 1 mile.
> 
> I have more very fat and overweight pax that weight 2-3x of a normal pax. It's worse when there are two or more of these fat a$$ trying to squeeze in. Technically it's more than 4 passengers allowed in a uberx by weight.
> 
> ...


Legit dying at this so funny. 😭 
They should add a stop to the drive thru mcd just to piss u the f off even more. 🤣


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rampage said:


> I started with keto but now I just eat healthy and I bought some used fitness gear (power rack, weights, etc).
> Once you get fit it’s easy to stay fit. It takes 3500 extra calories to gain a pound of fat. When I occasionally have a night of chasing cake with shots of tequila, I just cut back a little during the week but make sure my protein is in check. It’s the getting started that is hard. Didn’t start until I was 49.


Are you still on low carb diet, as opposed to almost no carb of keto?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Introducing Uber XXL.

Here are some good lines to make our larger riders feel just as valued even if they do take a bit more out of our brakes and suspension…


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

am i the only one?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> Are you still on low carb diet, as opposed to almost no carb of keto?


No. I try to eat my carb heavy stuff around working out or just heavy activity. I quit keto several years ago but I’m still carb sensitive from doing it. When I eat a couple bananas or some other fast acting carb I feel like I’m on crack with a lot of energy to burn…lol.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Oh joy, another (in a series of) fat shaming posts....


It only took two replies to get a Woke comment lol, dont worry nobody is `shaming` those fat bastards 😂


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I lost 75 pounds. “Body positivity” is an absolute blight.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Hmmmmmmm in that case I’ll double down on my statements. I’ve picked up a lot of skinny people that don’t walk short distances. Generalizations like this are in fact fat shaming in my opinion. There is a significant difference between something being FACTUAL and something making sense.
> 
> Saying someone is going to become fat because they order a short Uber ride without knowing why they ordered a short Uber is not a fact. It’s an assumption.
> 
> ...


Just a simple question and are you fat?

I am and can tell you that I am fat by choice and can lose the weight even at this age but by the way you are so angry about the subject make me wonder are you fat and are you ashamed of being fat?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ribak said:


> 100% correct. Also, it would be fair to give a discount to attractive pax.


I would have gone broke one day when I kept on picking up European models…

All of them were nice, skinny and pleasant to look at for this fat bald old man!!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rampage said:


> This is me fat on the right with man boobs, stick arms, and a basketball head and me now on the left with a 6 pack. I’m in my fifties, so excuses for being fat and fat acceptance kind of annoy me and make me sad for what I know is possible
> View attachment 670613


You made my point and being fat is usually a choice ( Some truly have a medical condition ) and all it takes is move your fat arse a little or maybe a lot and you can lose it all…


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Just a simple question and are you fat?
> 
> I am and can tell you that I am fat by choice and can lose the weight even at this age but by the way you are so angry about the subject make me wonder are you fat and are you ashamed of being fat?


I am also fat, more by choice than not. I too can lose the weight if i make time to exercise and choose to eat better and my not doing either is on 100% on me.

I’ve been 25-50 pounds too heavy for all but 4 years of my adult life. Considering how much I hate it when I’m toward the higher end of that range, I really don’t get how people generally just keep getting fatter. You don’t only look like shit, you physically feel like it too and the heavier you get, the worse the physical effects are, let alone any mental ones that I haven’t even taken into account.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have found out late in life that along with a little metabolism change, I am a happy eater. Some people eat when they are stressed, some when they are depressed, not me! Started dating the misses have been a happy camper for the last 10 years and put on 40+ no problem. I dropped about 15 this year and then put most of it on over the summer, vacation and cook outs. Aside from moving a little more, I need to focus on portion control. I eat very quickly (comes from being the youngest and having to fight for food as a child) so I always have to be conscious and slow it down.


----------



## BarderBay (10 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Suggesting that fat people be required to pay more for a ride than “normal” people IS discriminatory though. And could be construed as shaming by putting them into a special pricing bracket. Especially if the OP is not offering discounts for folks that way less than a normal person.


are you ******ed or something? Yea it can be discriminatory .. because they LITERALLY are more than one human; like double or more. Therefore ; the weight and affect they have on your drivetrain and shocks is immense. you’re damn right they should have an upcharge. stop being a *****


----------



## BarderBay (10 mo ago)

anteetr said:


> I am also fat, more by choice than not. I too can lose the weight if i make time to exercise and choose to eat better and my not doing either is on 100% on me.
> 
> I’ve been 25-50 pounds too heavy for all but 4 years of my adult life. Considering how much I hate it when I’m toward the higher end of that range, I really don’t get how people generally just keep getting fatter. You don’t only look like shit, you physically feel like it too and the heavier you get, the worse the physical effects are, let alone any mental ones that I haven’t even taken into account.


you are saying you don’t get how they keep gettin fatter; yet say you yourself that you have always been heavier and don’t care to change it ? that’s probly how

also it your wanna die early ; then don’t lose the weight 
extra adipose tissue weighing down on your bones and organs does absolutely zero for you. it just reduces your life span. 

get healthy


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

BarderBay said:


> are you ***ed or something? Yea it can be discriminatory .. because they LITERALLY are more than one human; like double or more. Therefore ; the weight and affect they have on your drivetrain and shocks is immense. you’re damn right they should have an upcharge. stop being a **


You are quite the embarrassment for a human being. **** off you fat shaming piece of shit.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

AM I A HAPPY UBER? said:


> Years ago people just need rides. Now fat people just ride 1 mile.
> 
> I have more very fat and overweight pax that weight 2-3x of a normal pax. It's worse when there are two or more of these fat a$$ trying to squeeze in. Technically it's more than 4 passengers allowed in a uberx by weight.
> 
> ...


Attention attention, Uber clown on the keyboard, Uber clown behind the wheel, please deactivate immediately.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> You are quite the embarrassment for a human being. **** off you fat shaming piece of shit.


Being too PC to call out unhealthy living has caused many deaths. You have blood on your hands…fat ass blood.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> When I eat a couple bananas or some other fast acting carb I feel like I’m on crack with a lot of energy to burn…lol.


This is your body's way of telling you it wants more carbs. Seriously.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> This is your body's way of telling you it wants more carbs. Seriously.


If I ate anymore carbs I wouldn’t have any room for protein. I eat a shit load of carbs.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> America is obese.


I prefer the term "plus size"....


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

anteetr said:


> I am also fat, more by choice than not. I too can lose the weight if i make time to exercise and choose to eat better and my not doing either is on 100% on me.
> 
> I’ve been 25-50 pounds too heavy for all but 4 years of my adult life. Considering how much I hate it when I’m toward the higher end of that range, I really don’t get how people generally just keep getting fatter. You don’t only look like shit, you physically feel like it too and the heavier you get, the worse the physical effects are, let alone any mental ones that I haven’t even taken into account.


For the first thirty-five years of my life I was skinny and in my thirties I was only a size thirty-two in the waist at five foot ten inches tall…

My issue is just not being active but I need to lose the weight.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> If I ate anymore carbs I wouldn’t have any room for protein. I eat a shit load of carbs.


Probably not much more than I do. But I normally get a lot of exercise.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

I found disturbing what my doc told me not long ago. Many docs concerned with the overall health being of an overweight patient hesitate to mention it, some received `guidelines` to avoid asking them to jump on the scale as they may find it `triggering` lol.
Diabetes, cancer and the myriad other negative side effects of being overweight are ok as long as no feelings are hurt. Grandparents went through two world wars and a great depression, only wonder how far these genderless emotional hemophiliacs would go...


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Probably not much more than I do. But I normally get a lot of exercise.


Did you not see the before and after pic I posted here? I exercise like a 20 year old.
That’s fantastic that you exercise. Do you go to a gym?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have found out late in life that along with a little metabolism change, I am a happy eater. Some people eat when they are stressed, some when they are depressed, not me! Started dating the misses have been a happy camper for the last 10 years and put on 40+ no problem. I dropped about 15 this year and then put most of it on over the summer, vacation and cook outs. Aside from moving a little more, I need to focus on portion control. I eat very quickly (comes from being the youngest and having to fight for food as a child) so I always have to be conscious and slow it down.


Based and all too real. Breakup fuel started my weightloss spiral which turned into some really healthy habits like biking and jamming, and in turn falling in love and getting married over just the last year I had to show the misses everything she’d been missing at all my greatest spots! That said my ex hit some genuinely terrifying health issues only in her mid thirties, culminating in a heart attack. So I am very passionate on this issue. Next up, a joint gym membership. We love hitting the lake for some cardio.


----------



## Cbx9mm (Sep 15, 2018)

AM I A HAPPY UBER? said:


> Years ago people just need rides. Now fat people just ride 1 mile.
> 
> I have more very fat and overweight pax that weight 2-3x of a normal pax. It's worse when there are two or more of these fat a$$ trying to squeeze in. Technically it's more than 4 passengers allowed in a uberx by weight.
> 
> ...


Here’s my take on seriously overweight
1. Through no fault of their own medical. NP
2. Activity busting their ass to loose the weight👍
3. Couldn’t care less then why should we have to consider them other then what they are lazy and why am I expected to pay for them, or be in discomfort ( been on a plane with one in the next seat?) etc. 
4. All decisions have consequences nobody else should have to pay for someone else decisions, period!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> Diabetes, cancer and the myriad other negative side effects of being overweight are ok as long as no feelings are hurt. Grandparents went through two world wars and a great depression, only wonder how far these genderless emotional hemophiliacs would go...


So tell me something. How did you get from doctors not putting their patients on a scale to "genderless emotional hemophiliacs"? Whatever that means.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Did you not see the before and after pic I posted here? I exercise like a 20 year old.
> That’s fantastic that you exercise. Do you go to a gym?


No, I did no see your photos. I generally don't look at photos on this site, because most of them are a waste of perfectly good electrons. Yours may or may not fit that category.

I don't use a gym. My exercise is either done outdoors or at home.

I'm currently working back up to 3 miles every other day. Occasionally I ride an exercise bike in the living room, when the weather is unusually bad. I have some weights in another room, but strength training is not my primary focus.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> So tell me something. How did you get from doctors not putting their patients on a scale to "genderless emotional hemophiliacs"? Whatever that means.


you know exactly what that means


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

New2This said:


> What about when combined weight of driver and 4 "larger people" exceeds the recommended weight limit for the car?
> 
> They realistically need an XL.
> 
> Is that discriminatory?


No, that’s not discriminatory. 

I don’t like it either when very large people get in, especially more than 1. Seems it could hurt car if drove very far (more than 3-4 miles). In fact, if you put the car at its capacity for passenger weight it could definitely be bad on the car. So knowing your car’s limits and being able to gauge someone’s weight is important. If I felt it was too much weight, I’d honestly tell the passengers, I’m sorry but my vehicle cannot handle this capacity and end/cancel ride w/o guilt (because it can’t; and they should be smart enough to realize and order an XL!)

So far, fortunately, and after 19,000 rides I’ve never “had” to do that.

Some people are very large and fat. Sometimes it’s due to overeating but “mostly” it’s simply genetics and internal health problems they have no control over. So be happy to drive them and be compassionate (unless your car’s limit is in true question).


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> I remember a long long time ago when I was very new at Uber , I took a poop ride, and one of the passengers was very very large, and when I got to her destination on the app which required her to walk 100 feet to her job at 7-Eleven, she threw a ****ing fit, but I did not care and made her walk even though she called me every name in the book, as a matter of fact I recall taking a picture of her fat ass walking to the 7-Eleven. Ask me if I care lol, I am so glad we don’t have poop Rides in my market yet again.
> 
> In my honest opinion, I believe a Karen who is also obese, is one of the worst persons you can run into. And don’t think that I don’t like fat people , as I love many that I know, just not the rude Entitled ones


You made her “unnecessarily” walk a “100ft” (when any other person you’d have gotten closer to the bldg)? Sorry, sounds like you were a jerk that day.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> You made her “unnecessarily” walk a “100ft” (when any other person you’d have gotten closer to the bldg)? Sorry, sounds like you were a jerk that day.


Its fine, for the fare he got paid is justified, sorry fat ass had to go through the ordeal of walking a couple more feet


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ZippityDoDa said:


> You made her “unnecessarily” walk a “100ft” (when any other person you’d have gotten closer to the bldg)? Sorry, sounds like you were a jerk that day.


Maybe it was ExpressPool. That was corner to corner for a reduced price. Caveat emptor. You get what you pay for. 

Was I a jerk here?









Love letters to pax


Dear Chip, I did appreciate the $32 Ride that was a 2x surge, however you trying to school me on how much we make and how, right now is just a "down" time for uber drivers and it will pick up in a few days, kissed (with a P instead of K) me off. Your drunk passed out wife wasn't paying...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> You made her “unnecessarily” walk a “100ft” (when any other person you’d have gotten closer to the bldg)? Sorry, sounds like you were a jerk that day.


Pool ride , a ride that drops you short of your destination , your reading comprehension skills need a little work .


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

AM I A HAPPY UBER? said:


> I cannot allow my car to labor like a tractor trailer serving lazy asses.


I'd say...then just cancel and peel out of there....that's what do when I pull up to a ride I cant handle for whatever reason (ie, pax too drunk/high, super shaggy fake service dog, pax with infant but no car seat, etc.) 

What about a "Karen surcharge" for that Karen smoking a cigarette next to her two overflowing grocery carts (often with a toddler or 2 perched to top), I see her smirk and wave at me, point to the carts, start rolling one over to me, as I cancel and bolt....one could argue that U/L should surcharge all kinds of things.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Volvonaut said:


> Based and all too real. Breakup fuel started my weightloss spiral which turned into some really healthy habits like biking and jamming, and in turn falling in love and getting married over just the last year I had to show the misses everything she’d been missing at all my greatest spots! That said my ex hit some genuinely terrifying health issues only in her mid thirties, culminating in a heart attack. So I am very passionate on this issue. Next up, a joint gym membership. We love hitting the lake for some cardio.


That's awesome (not about the ex)!! Wishing you many years of happiness and good health!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> you know exactly what that means


I have no earthly idea what it is that you're trying to say.

Furthermore, I have not been able to imagine any connection between the first part of your message, and the second part, which seems to be some kind of conclusion you're arriving at.


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

I’ve had professional football players in my car. Usually their rides are short and sweet so their tight fit doesn’t have to be that for long.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Livekilometers96 said:


> You are quite the embarrassment for a human being. **** off you fat shaming piece of shit.


No idea where this latest troll popped up from, but he's just the latest in the never-ending game.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

elelegido said:


> No idea where this latest troll popped up from, but he's just the latest in the never-ending game.
> 
> View attachment 670998


Wait am I the troll or is the fat shaming dude that thinks anyone overweight should pay extra cuz of the strain on his suspension even if though a Prius is rated for 900 pounds AFTER the driver?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Wait am I the troll or is the fat shaming dude that thinks anyone overweight should pay extra cuz of the strain on his suspension even if though a Prius is rated for 900 pounds AFTER the driver?


Home boy who recently registered; the one you replied to


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Marisela C said:


> I’ve had professional football players in my car. Usually their rides are short and sweet so their tight fit doesn’t have to be that for long.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Wait am I the troll


I have you more as shill than troll. 😃

I kid I kid


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

New2This said:


> I have you more as shill than troll. 😃
> 
> I kid I kid


I’m still trying to find out how I can get paid for all this shilling, everyone keeps call me a paid shill and I’ve received no money from any of this ! 😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Livekilometers96 said:


> I’m still trying to find out how I can get paid for all this shilling, everyone keeps call me a paid shill and I’ve received no money from any of this ! 😂🤣😂🤣😂


Allegedly I am too because I'm a top poster. 

I wish I'm getting paid to post fart GIFs.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Maybe it was ExpressPool. That was corner to corner for a reduced price. Caveat emptor. You get what you pay for.
> 
> Was I a jerk here?
> 
> ...





New2This said:


> Allegedly I am too because I'm a top poster.
> 
> I wish I'm getting paid to post fart GIFs.


id pay just to know how to post the live action memes or what ever they are , car on fire , hotdog down the hallway are still ones I like the most 😔


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> id pay just to know how to post the live action memes or what ever they are


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Emptynesst said:


> id pay just to know how to post the live action memes or what ever they are , car on fire , hotdog down the hallway are still ones I like the most 😔


I take PayPal, Zelle and Bitcoin


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

You guys are all very immature. Let’s get together for beers!!


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I take PayPal, Zelle and Bitcoin
> 
> View attachment 671027
> View attachment 671028
> ...


Would you settle for half of my lottery win , just notified by a long lost relative from Nigeria that he’s holding the winnings for US , There are a few things we have to do first, Send me one K first, and I’ll add 1K to it and send it to him, then he will release me $1 million and I’ll gladly split it with you


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Bill Maher puts it perfectly


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Adele reveals backlash from weight loss, says some fans felt "betrayed"


"[You] aren't holding my hand at 4am when I'm crying my heart out with anxiety and needing a distraction," Adele said of fans upset by her weight loss.




www.newsweek.com




.

Adele has revealed that a number of her fans were left feeling "very betrayed" after she lost a significant amount of weight in recent years. 

Or this ridiculous trend of angry backlash against people such as Adele who decided to get healthier and lose weight. PC Wokeness is toxic🤦‍♂️


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Tom2323 said:


> Bill Maher puts it perfectly


Came here to post this lol. “We’ve gone from fat acceptance to fat celebration.”


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Volvonaut said:


> Came here to post this lol. “We’ve gone from fat acceptance to fat celebration.”


Or 17 to 24 year olds are too fat to fight so army recruitment numbers are way down.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

But but… feelings are the most important thing. Who cares if they are sick and dying. We can’t risk offending anyone. That’s too big of a societal sin. Besides I feel like a hero defending them. 😉

I think that sums up the thought process of the woke.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> Or this ridiculous trend of angry backlash against people such as Adele who decided to get healthier and lose weight. PC Wokeness is toxic🤦‍♂️


Help me out here.

I'm not seeing the connection to "wokeness" in this. How do you get there from here?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Help me out here.
> 
> I'm not seeing the connection to "wokeness" in this. How do you get there from here?


Why do you think they were angry about her not staying fat? Answer honestly.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Why do you think they were angry about her not staying fat? Answer honestly.


My honest answer is that I have absolutely no idea why.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> My honest answer is that I have absolutely no idea why.


You really don’t see that it’s because of the woke ideology of what they perceive as “fat shame”? C’mon, you can’t be that naive.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Help me out here.
> 
> I'm not seeing the connection to "wokeness" in this. How do you get there from here?


Ask yourself what group is into 'body positivity and fat acceptance' but them. I mean if someone is fat and wants to stay fat its fine, each to their own but can not ask everyone to pretend being severely overweight does not carry significant negative health risks - cancers, diabetes, heart diseases etc. Do those people look healthy to you? 
Again it is their choice to live like that, good on them but pretending its a healthy and positive life choice others should follow is delusional.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Help me out here.
> 
> I'm not seeing the connection to "wokeness" in this. How do you get there from here?


Back at it again , you just love to stir the pot .


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> I have no earthly idea what it is that you're trying to say.
> 
> Furthermore, I have not been able to imagine any connection between the first part of your message, and the second part, which seems to be some kind of conclusion you're arriving at.


Maybe you have early on set of dementia , it appears you never understand anything anymore .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> Back at it again , you just love to stir the pot .


No, I just refuse to accept someone's BS claims of "wokefulness."

Grow the F up. Nobody's oppressing you.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I just refuse to accept someone's BS claims of "wokefulness."
> 
> Grow the F up. Nobody's oppressing you.


You are. By not accepting and celebrating my superior intelligence combined with physical fitness.

I demand reparations.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Maybe it is good to motivate folks to have a healthy body weight.


Many, many times, an obese person’s body weight is the result of a medical condition that is beyond their immediate control, and has absolutely nothing to do with whether they are motivated “to have a healthy body weight.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Amznwmn said:


> Many, many times, an obese person’s body weight is the result of a medical condition that is beyond their immediate control, and has absolutely nothing to do with whether they are motivated “to have a healthy body weight.


if you locked them in a cage and stopped feeding them would they not lose weight?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Amznwmn said:


> Many, many times, an obese person’s body weight is the result of a medical condition that is beyond their immediate control, and has absolutely nothing to do with whether they are motivated “to have a healthy body weight.





Amznwmn said:


> Many, many times, an obese person’s body weight is the result of a medical condition that is beyond their immediate control, and has absolutely nothing to do with whether they are motivated “to have a healthy body weight.
> [/


Very rare to be fat from a condition that is not treatable. You are making that up.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> Very rare to be fat from a condition that is not treatable. You are making that up.


That would be a lovely excuse if i was fat to keep sitting on my fat ass eating doughnuts... nothing i can do you see, its a `medical condition` i am helpless 😂


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

So if people you think are not overweight get in your car and go 4 blocks, that's cool?

The majority of short haulers (just going a few blocks) for me were fit people- just lazy. The worst was someone who literally didn't want to walk in the rain and wanted me to take them 5 doors down. I was just gobsmacked. Another time, a concert was ending in a big surge. I got a trip and the couple got in. I started the trip, and those lazy a***s were going up the hill to their car, which was located inside a hotel basement. I was so mad, I could spit. They were laughing as I started the trip, saying they didn't feel like walking the hill. Then, they had the gall to try and get me to drive into the garage and down to their car. At that point, I stop the car, end the trip, and told them the ride was TO the hotel, NOT to their car. The boyfriend took one look at me and suggested they walk to their car. Good. Gtfo. Since it was not a straight shot, I had to drive this weird route to get back to the concert venue and lost the surge. They were both in good shape- just a bunch of lazy a***s. If anyone is going to make you do that short trip, regardless of their weight, if they tip well (which I do, such as when I had to go up the street when my car ran out of gas and I had to fill up my gas container), then it shouldn't be a big deal. I'd think etiquette would say that knowing how little you're going to make, the least they can do is make it worth your while (I tipped 20 bucks for my gas container adventure).


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Rampage said:


> Very rare to be fat from a condition that is not treatable. You are making that up.


He didn't say "not treatable." He said "beyond their immediate control."
My mom has an incurable neurodegenerative disease. So she's not skinny for a reason. She can't move. So yeah, there are medical conditions. I also have a sister who had fibroids, and when they finally diagnosed them and removed them, she immediately lost about 60 pounds. The fibroids contributed to her obesity issues. My friend has a son with Down Syndrome. Sadly, he's not the fittest boy in the world. It just is what it is. 

There are some times when obesity is beyond one's immediate control. This is an awful thread. It's just full of fat shaming and misinterpreting people's statements.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

kbrown said:


> He didn't say "not treatable." He said "beyond their immediate control."
> My mom has an incurable neurodegenerative disease. So she's not skinny for a reason. She can't move. So yeah, there are medical conditions. I also have a sister who had fibroids, and when they finally diagnosed them and removed them, she immediately lost about 60 pounds. The fibroids contributed to her obesity issues. My friend has a son with Down Syndrome. Sadly, he's not the fittest boy in the world. It just is what it is.
> 
> There are some times when obesity is beyond one's immediate control. This is an awful thread. It's just full of fat shaming and misinterpreting people's statements.


I believe everyone was referring to people that have no such conditions at all but choose to be fat which is ok but what is not ok is promoting it as healthy, that is all... Calling out a lie is not `shaming` anyone. Arguing that being obese is good and healthy is utter non sense and exposing that is not `fat phobia` but exposing a lie.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

kbrown said:


> He didn't say "not treatable." He said "beyond their immediate control."
> My mom has an incurable neurodegenerative disease. So she's not skinny for a reason. She can't move. So yeah, there are medical conditions. I also have a sister who had fibroids, and when they finally diagnosed them and removed them, she immediately lost about 60 pounds. The fibroids contributed to her obesity issues. My friend has a son with Down Syndrome. Sadly, he's not the fittest boy in the world. It just is what it is.
> 
> There are some times when obesity is beyond one's immediate control. This is an awful thread. It's just full of fat shaming and misinterpreting people's statements.


The vast majority of fat people are self inflicted and encouraged by wokesters like you and others in the name of wokeness. You should be the one that is ashamed for your attitude toward destructive health decisions.

Also, your anecdotal evidence doesn’t change facts of what is going on in modern society.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> The vast majority of fat people are self inflicted


That's certainly a true statement.

That doesn't mean they're not deserving of respect as people, of course.

We all have things we're not proud of about ourselves. Some of them are more visible than others.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> That's certainly a true statement.
> 
> That doesn't mean they're not deserving of respect as people, of course.
> 
> We all have things we're not proud of about ourselves. Some of them are more visible than others.


Putting fat people on magazine covers with headlines like, Healthy At Any Size” is just stupid woke idiology. You can’t seem to separate judging behavior and people. It’s like the concept of, love the sinner not the sin.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Rampage said:


> Why do you think they were angry about her not staying fat? Answer honestly.


I'm just spitballing here but I actually don't think it has much if anything to do with wokeness. My guess is that a bunch of teen or young adult overweight fans of Adele's identified with her because she was like them and successful. When she lost weight it made them feel like she had abandoned them and indirectly was telling them they were inferior. A leap yes but people idolize stars for all sorts of wrong reasons.

Now, those Cosmo covers, they look kind of woke to me.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

For me it’s walking into Target or the Levi’s store etc. and seeing fatties plastered everywhere. I break out into laughter, my sides, I can’t help it they’re like dancing and doing victorious poses and I laugh so hard I probably do need escorted out and the wife just can’t believe me but god help me I bust up.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Volvonaut said:


> For me it’s walking into Target or the Levi’s store etc. and seeing fatties plastered everywhere. I break out into laughter, my sides, I can’t help it they’re like dancing and doing victorious poses and I laugh so hard I probably do need escorted out and the wife just can’t believe me but god help me I bust up.


If they danced around as much as in the posters they wouldn't be fat....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Volvonaut said:


> For me it’s walking into Target or the Levi’s store etc. and seeing fatties plastered everywhere. I break out into laughter, my sides, I can’t help it they’re like dancing and doing victorious poses and I laugh so hard I probably do need escorted out and the wife just can’t believe me but god help me I bust up.


For all the times I've been in Target and Wal-Mart, I've never seen that.

But let's suppose for a minute that they're there. Who's more likely to shop at Target, an overweight person or a super-model?


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> That's certainly a true statement.
> 
> That doesn't mean they're not deserving of respect as people, of course.
> 
> We all have things we're not proud of about ourselves. Some of them are more visible than others.


Once again of course they do deserve respect, all humans are worthy of respect. However what does not deserve respect is the idea that being fat is healthy and an example to be followed which the woke ideology is pushing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> Once again of course they do deserve respect, all humans are worthy of respect. However what does not deserve respect is the idea that being fat is healthy and an example to be followed which the woke ideology is pushing.


I agree that being fat is generally not healthy, and shouldn't be regarded as such.

I don't think that pushing it as healthy, even desirable, has ever made it into any mainstream news sources. I could be wrong about that, but I don't ever remember seeing it presented that way, at least not in the standard, middle-of-the-road media.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I agree that being fat is generally not healthy, and shouldn't be regarded as such.
> 
> I don't think that pushing it as healthy, even desirable, has ever made it into any mainstream news sources. I could be wrong about that, but I don't ever remember seeing it presented that way, at least not in the standard, middle-of-the-road media.


Who cares about news, it’s literally absolutely unavoidably disastrously regrettably everywhere. If you hadn’t noticed.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Volvonaut said:


> Who cares about news, it’s literally absolutely unavoidably disastrously regrettably everywhere. If you hadn’t noticed.


Those burgers, shakes and doughnuts are pure poison for a human body. A good taste is all you get, food content is toxic.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Tom2323 said:


> Those burgers, shakes and doughnuts are pure poison for a human body. A good taste is all you get, food content is toxic.


Hahaha, we tried Sonic last night and well… after a day on the toilet your words they’re like poetry. Man that place went downhill too. Normally go for something more Mediterranean.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> For all the times I've been in Target and Wal-Mart, I've never seen that.
> 
> But let's suppose for a minute that they're there. Who's more likely to shop at Target, an overweight person or a super-model?





Christinebitg said:


> I agree that being fat is generally not healthy, and shouldn't be regarded as such.
> 
> I don't think that pushing it as healthy, even desirable, has ever made it into any mainstream news sources. I could be wrong about that, but I don't ever remember seeing it presented that way, at least not in the standard, middle-of-the-road media.


Is your blindness willful or are you just not perceptive at all? It’s hard to believe you’ve never noticed it.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Is your blindness willful or are you just not perceptive at all? It’s hard to believe you’ve never noticed it.


So let's see... Everywhere that you look, you see someone accusing you if something. Someone who's "woke" and wants you to do something different.

Sounds to me like a classic case of paranoia.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> So let's see... Everywhere that you look, you see someone accusing you if something. Someone who's "woke" and wants you to do something different.
> 
> Sounds to me like a classic case of paranoia.


No is not. When someone is actively trying to enforce new rules such as dispensing with words such as mom, woman or breastfeeding opting for the `more inclusive terms` of 'birthing person`, 'chest feeding people` or 'menstruating persons'.

I understand that a small minority of humans do not identify with either of male/female genders and is their right to do so.
However, because they do not fit in either one of those 2 it also means that the overwhelming majority of us who do are now no longer allowed to be like that?

This is insanity... Sorry to break it to you wokes, my wife has breasts and breastfeeds our girl as a woman, not a `person` or any other ridiculous term you dreamed up. Oh and my daughter `was not assigned a gender at birth` she was born GIRL.

Some move to change ‘breast’ milk to ‘chest’ or ‘human’ milk in effort to be more inclusive

*Some move to change ‘breast’ milk to ‘chest’ or ‘human’ milk in effort to be more inclusive*


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> No is not. When someone is actively trying to enforce new rules


Oh, you mean as opposed to trying to enforce the "old rules," like prohibiting access to contraceptives, while claiming to be "pro-life."

Got it.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean as opposed to trying to enforce the "old rules," like prohibiting access to contraceptives, while claiming to be "pro-life."
> 
> Got it.


Is not one or the other. I support people to do whatever they want as long as not harming others, including abortion or the freedom to take or not a vaccine. I assume you do also, right? `My body my choice` is rightfully used for pro abortion activism but somehow does not apply to vaccine mandates ... interesting


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> So let's see... Everywhere that you look, you see someone accusing you if something. Someone who's "woke" and wants you to do something different.
> 
> Sounds to me like a classic case of paranoia.


Ahhh, I get it now. You’re just stupid.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Ahhh, I get it now. You’re just stupid.


Right. In other words, you lost this argument.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> Is not one or the other. I support people to do whatever they want as long as not harming others, including abortion or the freedom to take or not a vaccine. I assume you do also, right? `My body my choice` is rightfully used for pro abortion activism but somehow does not apply to vaccine mandates ... interesting


Yes and no.

Yes, I agree that an individual should be able to make that choice for themselves.

But that choice also affects other people. That's where the issue gets a little more complicated.

Should a person be able to smoke tobacco products? Absolutely. But not in the building where I work.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Right. In other words, you lost this argument.


And you prove my point.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> But that choice also affects other people.


How so? The mantra `get vaxed to stop the spread` was debunked long ago, whether you are vaxed or not you transmit the virus exactly the same way. So how does it affect you if i am vaxed or not?

Again, my body my choice when it comes to abortion but i force you to get vaxed... a bit of hypocrisy no?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> How so? The mantra get vaxed to stop the spread was debunked long ago


Maybe it would have worked if there wasn't such a large number of people intent in spreading anti-vax misinformation.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Wow. I just took a screenshot of the above post to share with others on what has happened to the left. Mind absolutely blown.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe it would have worked if there wasn't such a large number of people intent in spreading anti-vax misinformation.


Once again how so? It is common knowledge even on CNN nowadays, the early claims of vaccine efficacy by big pharma were misinformation as no vaccine prevents people from getting or spreading the virus and infected vaccinated people do get very sick and some die too... so where is the true `misinformation` coming from?


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> Wow. I just took a screenshot of the above post to share with others on what has happened to the left. Mind absolutely blown.


Feels like talking to a wall.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Tom2323 said:


> Feels like talking to a wall.


Its why I don’t bother anymore. There’s a reason that NPC meme works so well. They can’t even figure it out when they personally get the virus over and over again despite being boosted multiple times or the shots maim or kill somebody they care about.

On the bright side, since NPCs generally don’t breed and are over represented among SADS victims, the problem should correct itself over time.


----------



## groovycora (6 mo ago)

I believe, regardless of size people deserve to be treated like people. You wouldn't say "You're too fat, you shouldn't order _that_ off the menu" if you were working at a restaurant. Or " I have your Walmart order...should I take the Bacon out because you look like you _really_ don't need it". I get why airplanes do this...to some extent. I was on a plane for 22 hrs from the US to Africa. And I could barely move between two overweight passengers. Getting up to use the airplane toilet was brutal. On the other side airline seats are made for one and not one who isn't tiny and petite. I guess my point is you picking up a passenger who is heavy and may make a difference in a few cents is futile non- sense. Cars are not airplanes. Backseats are meant for 3...airline seats are made for one. And typically they are in your car less than 1 hr. And unless the big boy/girl is sitting in someone's lap in your car for hours I do not see what the hype is all about. Your fat shaming for pennies....

And maybe they are sick from cancer, or on disability. It's really not my business. I have not Ubered long. But I have been in the service industry and can tell you whining that fat person used up all my gas will not give you good tips.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Tom2323 said:


> Once again how so? It is common knowledge even on CNN nowadays, the early claims of vaccine efficacy by big pharma were misinformation as no vaccine prevents people from getting or spreading the virus and infected vaccinated people do get very sick and some die too... so where is the true `misinformation` coming from?


She is literally saying that the misinformation that came out of CDC and other health orgs would have been true if not countered by opposing statements. 😳😳

I dropped social media back when they started using “bubbles of truth” to label posts. People like Christine get their reality from those bubbles of truth. I blame social media and stupidity.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Ironically, they considered shutting down the country in the late sixties over a pandemic at the time. Only they didn’t seem to have to… because people weren’t so remarkably obese. Meaning there weren’t so many of today’s godforsaken comorbidities to account for. My greatest disappointment in all this is 2020 could have been at least a wake up call to address this issue at a public level. It should have been the main theme. How we got here. Instead it was danced around. Because we’re all about health. I think big pharma and all the industries that profit off the whole mess has the politicians silenced on ever really coming out against what is actually killing us. Instead we’re too busy enabling it and profiting off of it and it’s a vicious cycle. It would have been amazing and respectable to see some change come out of this.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> It is common knowledge even on CNN nowadays, the early claims of vaccine efficacy by big pharma were misinformation as no vaccine prevents people from getting or spreading the virus


Yes, the vaccines don't completely prevent infection, including asymptomatic infection and transmission.

But they DO greatly reduce it.

And they dramatically reduce the consequences if a person does get infected.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> And they dramatically reduce the consequences if a person does get infected.


But I assume you already are double vaxed and boosted 4 times so what seems to be the problem? You feel unsafe because other people refuse to accept the same medical treatment? You are protected if the vaccines and boosters work but you feel unsafe because other people do not take them ? How does that work? Remember, whether you are vaxed or not you catch and transmit the virus the same way so what difference does it make to you what other people choose ? 

What is even more confusing is you supporting the abortion `my body my choice` thing but turn to `screw your body, is my choice for you to be forced to take the vaccine whether you like it or not cause that makes me feel safe`... no coherent line of thought whatsoever...


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Tom2323 said:


> But I assume you already are double vaxed and boosted 4 times so what seems to be the problem? You feel unsafe because other people refuse to accept the same medical treatment? You are protected if the vaccines and boosters work but you feel unsafe because other people do not take them ? How does that work? Remember, whether you are vaxed or not you catch and transmit the virus the same way so what difference does it make to you what other people choose ?
> 
> What is even more confusing is you supporting the abortion `my body my choice` thing but turn to `screw your body, is my choice for you to be forced to take the vaccine whether you like it or not cause that makes me feel safe`... no coherent line of thought whatsoever...


Seriously. The consistent “my body my choice”position is pro-abortion and anti-mandate, while the consistent “we own you and will decide what’s best for you whether you like it or not” position is anti-abortion and pro mandate. The former presumes you’re a free person with agency over your body while the latter presumes you’re state property with no agency.

I don’t know about you hoss, but my need for a mommy ended the day I turned 18 and unlike the government, at least my actual mommy gives a **** about me.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

anteetr said:


> Seriously. The consistent “my body my choice”position is pro-abortion and anti-mandate, while the consistent “we own you and will decide what’s best for you whether you like it or not” position is anti-abortion and pro mandate. The former presumes you’re a free person with agency over your body while the latter presumes you’re state property with no agency.
> 
> I don’t know about you hoss, but my need for a mommy ended the day I turned 18 and unlike the government, at least my actual mommy gives a **** about me.


It seems strange when left wing groups positioning themselves as 'Anti Fascists', 'Antifa' or whatever but in reality they display more fascist behavior than anyone else enforcing on people things they would rather not do - put a rainbow flag on your porch or you're a homophobe, give donations to BLM or you're racist, accept bearded men wearing skirts are actual women able to share bathrooms with your wife or you're transphobe, put up an Ukrainian flag on your social media profile or you're a Russian fascist and so on...


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> View attachment 671984


Yeah, bullshit.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> But I assume


Why are you making assumptions?


Tom2323 said:


> You feel unsafe


There's another assumption


Tom2323 said:


> What is even more confusing is you supporting the abortion `my body my choice` thing but turn to `screw your body, is my choice for you to be forced to take the vaccine whether you like it or not cause that makes me feel safe`... no coherent line of thought whatsoever...


Nope, it's entirely consistent. Smokers aren't allowed to smoke at indoor workplaces now. Because their actions affect other people.

People who don't get vaccinated, and therefore are more likely to spread a disease also affect other people.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> It seems strange when left wing groups positioning themselves as 'Anti Fascists', 'Antifa' or whatever but in reality they display more fascist behavior than anyone else


Bullshit. You know who the real fascists are:

It's the people who want to force gays back into the closet. You know, like the state government in Florida. As if somehow not allowing any discussion of sexual preferences is going to magically keep people from figuring out who the want to have sex with.

It's the people who want to use the law to regulate who can use what bathrooms. Because somehow, some way, letting a person wearing a skirt use a ladies room is somehow dangerous.

Do you know how many sexual assaults take place in ladies rooms at the hands of transgender people? ZERO.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Bullshit. You know who the real fascists are:
> 
> It's the people who want to force gays back into the closet. Yo
> 
> ...


Chromosomes…it’s science!


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> People who don't get vaccinated, and therefore are more likely to spread a disease also affect other people.


Zero scientific evidence to back that up but a very convenient narrative on the left side of politics


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> You know, like the state government in Florida


That is not what those Florida laws are doing and you know it


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Tom2323 said:


> That is not what those Florida laws are doing and you know it


I’m telling you…she does NOT know it. She gets her reality from “fact checkers”.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AM I A HAPPY UBER? said:


> I have more very fat and overweight pax that weight 2-3x of a normal pax. It's worse when there are two or more of these fat a$$ trying to squeeze in.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 672085


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> That is not what those Florida laws are doing and you know it


There are plenty of incredibly stupid laws on the books in Florida and every other state of the USA.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> There are plenty of incredibly stupid laws on the books in Florida


Protecting minor school kids from grooming practices of pedo woke teachers is not stupid


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> Protecting minor school kids from grooming practices of pedo woke teachers is not stupid


And just exactly how have those teachers groomed children, to be anything other than obedient Christian kids who get pregnant, since teaching them about contraception is contrary to that Christian agenda?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Airlines have no problem charging double if your too fat


Yes, they do now. It turned out that if they charge someone for 2 seats, they actually have to give them 2 seats. They liked the idea of double-dipping.

Airlines have made their seats smaller and smaller, even as the traveling population got heavier and heavier.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> And just exactly how have those teachers groomed children, to be anything other than obedient Christian kids who get pregnant, since teaching them about contraception is contrary to that Christian agenda?


Twist them facts to fit your narrative , I’ll give you one thing , nah just kidding .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And just exactly how have those teachers groomed children, to be anything other than obedient Christian kids who get pregnant, since teaching them about contraception is contrary to that Christian agenda?


Oh sure...school classrooms filled with Christian instructors,
and the only reading material allowed is a Holy Bible!


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh sure...school classrooms filled with Christian instructors,
> and the only reading material allowed is a Holy Bible!


Exactly right, that is the problem. Woke teacher instead of doing his/her job teaching kids Math is too busy disclosing unsolicited, inappropriate sexual details about her same sex relationship intimate endeavors... this is inappropriate for straight teachers too, such content has no place inside a classroom filled with minor kids, nothing outrageous about asking them to stop it. And no it is not a `don't say gay bill`. Once again, there is a time and place for everything and a school class filled with little kids is not it!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tom2323 said:


> Exactly right, that is the problem. Woke teacher instead of doing his/her job teaching kids Math is too busy disclosing unsolicited, inappropriate sexual details about her same sex relationship intimate endeavors


Yes sir. Too many of these mush-heads "_graduating_" from high-school or college couldn't count change from a McDonalds cash register if their life depended on it, but they can proudly recite all 81 gender types. 🤣


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

My daughter goes to a private high school and they had a woke teacher even there. Dude was wearing nail polish and talking his garbage. He got fired
because in private school the parents control the funds therefore control the employees. No gubment union.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> Once again, there is a time and place for everything and a school class filled with little kids is not it!


So let me see if I have this right...

It's okay to have a Bible in that classroom, even though it contains a very large number of descriptions of rape and incest. Right?


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> So let me see if I have this right...
> 
> It's okay to have a Bible in that classroom, even though it contains a very large number of descriptions of rape and incest. Right?


You pick and choose any little detail to fit your narrative dont you. Little kids are not being taught important values from it like being righteous, dont lie or cheat, love people, be respectful, do not steal etc. things making their lives way better than being encouraged to explore their sexuality and experiment at the age of 9...


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> So let me see if I have this right...
> 
> It's okay to have a Bible in that classroom, even though it contains a very large number of descriptions of rape and incest. Right?


What are you going to ban the epics too?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> You pick and choose any little detail to fit your narrative dont you. Little kids are not being taught important values from it like being righteous, dont lie or cheat, love people, be respectful, do not steal etc. things making their lives way better than being encouraged to explore their sexuality and experiment at the age of 9...


So... just exactly who is it that you think is being encouraged to explore their sexuality at age 9 ?

Perhaps you're not aware that children manage to explore that stuff and experiment all on their own. And that at least by putting some guardrails up for them, you can keep them from permanently harming themselves.

Sure, go ahead and teach abstinence only in your school system. It's a guaranteed way to increase how many of the teenaged girls get pregnant.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> So... just exactly who is it that you think is being encouraged to explore their sexuality at age 9 ?
> 
> Perhaps you're not aware that children manage to explore that stuff and experiment all on their own. And that at least by putting some guardrails up for them, you can keep them from permanently harming themselves.
> 
> Sure, go ahead and teach abstinence only in your school system. It's a guaranteed way to increase how many of the teenaged girls get pregnant.


You have

Dumbest post on line ever…😂😂😂😂


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> You have
> 
> Dumbest post on line ever…😂😂😂😂


I have done what?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> I have done what?


You stated teaching abstinence causes teen pregnancy 😂😂😂.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rampage said:


> You stated teaching abstinence causes teen pregnancy 😂😂😂.


It does.


----------

